# New symptom!!!! And Turmeric!



## 14314 (Jun 26, 2005)

Firstly I've developed a new symptom. Intermitent sharp pain just to the right of my belly button. Keeps coming and going. Different to anything I've had previously. Anyone else experienced this?Also I've read Turmeric supplements are good for the Colon. Anyone got any thoughts about this?Dave B


----------



## 13585 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi!, I also have a off and on pain in my left side. No answers to the Turmeric supplements.Meg


----------



## 16421 (Nov 11, 2005)

Have u tried Fenugreek ?. Its also called Methi.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I cant remember who mentioned fenugreek and turmeric on the bb quite a while ago...


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Tumeric is the main ingredient of Neways product "REVENOL" It is an excellent antioxidant for most people, but it gave me hell, & apparently others with IBS that I met at Neways meetings. Fenugreek is gentler & will clear a lot of toxins from your body via your skin by making you sweat. You will smell like fenugreek after constant use. Ginger & real licorice root are good for settling the stomach & gentle on the bowel.


----------

